# Mon mac fait un drole de bruit!



## Julien Mac (31 Octobre 2001)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème et j'ai posé la même question dans : Le G4 part en couille.
À priori c'est un problème d'alimentation bruyante.
Moi je cherche à la changer sans attendre Apple et sa Hollande.

Des rewponses, siouplait...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2001)

pour info si c'est bien l'alim pas besoins de l'envoyer en hollande un bon sav l'a en stock (sauf pour les Quicksilver)


----------



## yukunpi (31 Octobre 2001)

Depuis pres de 6 mois, mon mac fait un drole de bruit, un peu comme une roue voilée...je vais essayer de le mettre sur papier:
"PWI PWI PWI PWI PWI PWI....".

De temps a autre ca s'arrette et puis ca recommence de plus belle...

A mon avis, ca devrait venir de l'alimentation encrassee, ou peut être d'ailleurs??

Est-ce que qqn pourrait m'éclairer???

Ma config: G4 400 PCI


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Ca peut venir de 2 choses : ou c'est le ventilateur du processeur et dans ce cas, un bon coup de souflette suffit ou c'est le disque dur. J'ai eu ce problème sur un G4, j'ai passé un coup de norton et il m'a détecté des fichiers endommagés, que j'ai supprimé. Plus un coup de défragmentation et plus de bruit.
Ca peut etre plus grave si ce sont des secteurs défectueux du disque, dans ce cas, il faut vite tout sauvegarder et le changer.


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2001)

Après 10 j d'utilisation sur un des premiers G4, on a eu un sale bruit aussi, le SAV à Genève a mis 1 journée pour nous changé la pièce c'était le ventilo de la carte vidéo ATI qui était naze. Apparemment phénomène connu par eux. Le mieux est de faire se produire le bruit une fois ouvert... tu cernes meiux le pb !


----------



## pastagas (15 Novembre 2001)

Ben moi j'avais (autant que je puisse l'interpréter) le même bruit que le tiens. Il s'avère que c'est le DD (20Go/5400rpm) qui vient de me lacher complètement après un ultime râle (effrayant le râle).


----------



## matmiev (19 Janvier 2002)

Sur mon G4 (avril 2000), le ventilateur de la carte vidéo gêne considérablement les longues utilisations par son ronflement.
Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait juste changer le ventilo sans changer de carte. Sans indiscrétion, à combien s'est chiffrée la réparation ? S'agit-il du SAV ATI, Apple ou du magasin d'achat de la machine ?

Cordialement


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2002)

Un conseil achette une 2mx flashé chez macway sa te cutera peu être moins chers qu'un échange


----------



## loicOuvrard (19 Janvier 2002)

Je ne sais pas s'il est permis de citer des marques ici, mais moi, venant de lire le message précédent, je tiens à signaler que j'ai acheté chez eux un disque dur pour augmenter ma capacité fin octobre dernier, il ne fonctionnait pas, on ne m'a pas proposé d'échange, il serait aujourd'hui chez Quantum pour réparation ou échange par eux, j'ai demandé par email il y a une semaine quand je pourrais l'avoir en retour (le SAV est injoignable par téléphone), j'attends toujours la réponse.

Alors pour régler un problème, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la bonne maison !


----------



## matmiev (19 Janvier 2002)

Ben d'accord, une 2 MX ou même une GeForce 3 c'est bien joli, mais je n'ai pas envie de changer de carte vidéo à cause d'un petit ventilateur.
Vous me direz que l'on peut s'en accomoder, mais je voulais m'assurer s'il était possible pour quelques quinzaines d'Euro de résoudre le problème (relativement fréquent).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Pour répondre à matmiev tu peux avoir un ventilo pour carte vidéo chez : www.grosbill.fr 
Référence : TITAN Blue Orb Majesty ttc-mv1ab chipset cooler au prix de 22.87 soit 150frs, il est dans catalogue, ventilateur.

A+


----------



## matmiev (21 Janvier 2002)

Merci !

Je ne connaissais pas GrosBill, mais le ventilateur TITAN Blue Orb Majesty ttc-cuv1ab chipset cooler
 (26 dB) correspond-il vraiment à celui de l'ATI 128 du G4 ?

Et puis un ventilateur est-ce bien utile ?

Je viens de le débrancher, je fais une économie de 23 ?, le silence est total (pour les utilisateurs de G4, essayez, c'est le panard !) et de toute manière, comme sur Mac on a aucun jeu de voiture, ma carte vidéo n'est guère sollicitée...

Cordialement.

PS : je vous rappelle si mon G4 flambe !


----------

